# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  INAIL - Ma Chi è obbligato alla denuncia?

## Neoo

Ciao ragazzi complimenti per il forum... 
l'ho fatta in un'altra sezione questa domanda ma non me la ritrovo cmq sia... 
volevo chiedere qualcosa sull'INAIL, ovvero chi è obbligato al pagamento del premio inail. 
una ditta individuale o società (no artigianato) dovrebbe pagare l'inail se non ha dipendenti? 
sono alquanto confuso a riguardo...

----------


## cedolino

> Ciao ragazzi complimenti per il forum... 
> l'ho fatta in un'altra sezione questa domanda ma non me la ritrovo cmq sia... 
> volevo chiedere qualcosa sull'INAIL, ovvero chi è obbligato al pagamento del premio inail. 
> una ditta individuale o società (no artigianato) dovrebbe pagare l'inail se non ha dipendenti? 
> sono alquanto confuso a riguardo...

  
Allassicurazione sono tenuti tutti i datori di lavoro che occupano lavoratori dipendenti e lavoratori parasubordinati nelle attività che la legge individua come rischiose. Gli artigiani sono tenuti ad assicurare anche se stessi, quindi anche nel caso non avessero dipendenti 
Sono ritenute rischiose:  
le attività svolte con macchine non mosse direttamente dal lavoratore, con apparecchi a pressione e con impianti elettrici o termici;  
le attività svolte in ambienti organizzati per opere e servizi in cui si fa uso di tali macchine;  
le attività complementari o sussidiarie alle attività rischiose.  
Inoltre la legge indica specificamente un elenco di lavorazioni per le quali cè una presunzione assoluta di rischio, ad esempio: lavori edili e stradali, esercizio di magazzini e depositi, nettezza urbana, vigilanza privata, trasporti, allestimento, prova o esecuzione di pubblici spettacoli, ecc..

----------


## Patty76

> Ciao ragazzi complimenti per il forum... 
> l'ho fatta in un'altra sezione questa domanda ma non me la ritrovo cmq sia... 
> volevo chiedere qualcosa sull'INAIL, ovvero chi è obbligato al pagamento del premio inail. 
> una ditta individuale o società (no artigianato) dovrebbe pagare l'inail se non ha dipendenti? 
> sono alquanto confuso a riguardo...

  La tua domanda è finita nel forum "riservato" agli abbonati.....

----------


## Neoo

Grazie Patty per la tua risposta. 
Quindi ditta individuale (no artigianato!) e società nel caso non hanno dipendenti non devono comunicare nulla all'inail? e quindi non sono tenuti a pagar nulla giusto?   
eh infatti non sapevo come rientare in quell'altra sezione almeno per leggere la risposta.. anche xchè ieri sera qui non riuscivo a scrivere mentre li si!?  :Confused:

----------


## ricnic

spiacente, se guidi l'auto sei soggetto...se fai le pulizie pure.....se sei un commerciante ed hai il registratore di cassa anche.....se fai il fattorino e porti le pizze col motorino pure.....se porti le pizze a piedi forse no....però se batti lo scontrino di cassa sì..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neoo

> spiacente, se guidi l'auto sei soggetto...se fai le pulizie pure.....se sei un commerciante ed hai il registratore di cassa anche.....se fai il fattorino e porti le pizze col motorino pure.....se porti le pizze a piedi forse no....però se batti lo scontrino di cassa sì.....

  non riesco a capire il tuo umorismo!  :Big Grin:   
visto che nelle indicazioni inail leggo datore di lavoro.. e dipendenti... allora se non ci sono non ho niente "da dividere" con l'inail!

----------


## ricnic

prova a leggere questo documento:   http://www.universocoop.it/biblio/Gu...ne%20INAIL.pdf

----------


## ricnic

in generale, la ditta individuale non paga ( tranne che apposite lavorazioni, vedere elenco  )a meno che non sia artigiano ( allora paga ). La società, invece, paga, anche se non ha dipendenti ( cioè vengono iscritti i soci )

----------


## Neoo

> in generale, la ditta individuale non paga ( tranne che apposite lavorazioni, vedere elenco  )a meno che non sia artigiano ( allora paga ). La societ&#224;, invece, paga, anche se non ha dipendenti ( cio&#232; vengono iscritti i soci )

  Grazie della tua risposta.. e soprattutto per l'allegato pdf molto chiarificatore! 
quindi ditte individuali (no artigianato) senza dipendenti non pagano l'INAIL! e quindi di conseguenza non dovrebbero fare nessuna denuncia! 
Nelle societ&#224; leggevo nella guida invece devono farla se i soci prestano opera manuale retribuita... che vuol dire? 
se hanno una busta paga? 
cmq leggo poi + in basso che sono tutelati anche i soci che esercitano opera manuale! Quindi a questi si dovrebbe applicare il almeno minimo?

----------


## ricnic

La ditta individuale non deve fare denuncia, a meno che non abbia lavorazioni particolari che comportano inogni caso il rischio da assicurare. Nelle società di persone, solitamente i soci vengono considerati in ogni caso soci lavoratori. Tranne che nella sas, dove l'accomandante è solo socio di capitale ( se fosse anche lavoratore, potrebbe essere assunto ). Sta alla ditta provare che il socio non lavora nella propria azienda, ma fa altro ( e lo deve dimostrare ).  Nelle società di capitale, solitamente viene indicato quale socio presta la propria opera . Poi ci sono le società cooperative....
L'INAIL pesca dall'iscrizione al Registro Imprese e controlla lo Statuto, i nomi e quant'altro, al fine di stabilire l'iscrivibilità. Se la ditta non provvede, e ritengono sia obbligata, scrive con la sanzione.
Per i soci esiste un fisso da pagare, così come per gli artigiani, per i commercianti ecc. in base al tipo di rischio a cui sono soggetti. Non sono a percentuale sul reddito come l'INPS, ma a tariffa fissa su un minimo convenzionale stabilito dall'INAIL. Se non ci sono infortuni resta al minimo, in caso contrario sale la percentuale. Ma stiamo parlando di cifre mica tanto esagerate. Un elettricista paga intorno a 400 euro all'anno ( dipende anche dalle attrezzature e se va o meno sui tetti a fare le antenne ). Un tecnico PC intorno ai 140 annui.

----------


## sandrina

:Smile:   

> Ciao ragazzi complimenti per il forum... 
> l'ho fatta in un'altra sezione questa domanda ma non me la ritrovo cmq sia... 
> volevo chiedere qualcosa sull'INAIL, ovvero chi è obbligato al pagamento del premio inail. 
> una ditta individuale o società (no artigianato) dovrebbe pagare l'inail se non ha dipendenti? 
> sono alquanto confuso a riguardo...

   :Smile:  :Smile: una sas ha l'obbligo di pagare l'inail anche se non ci sono dipendenti ma solo un socio accomandatario e due soci accomandanti ?

----------


## adrex

Un mio cliente ha costituito una ditta individuale con codice attività di commercio all'ingrosso di materiale sportivo. Devo secondo voi iscrivere la ditta presso l'INAIL?

----------


## luciaidg

> Un mio cliente ha costituito una ditta individuale con codice attività di commercio all'ingrosso di materiale sportivo. Devo secondo voi iscrivere la ditta presso l'INAIL?

  Per una ditta individuale non artigiana e senza dipendenti non è obbligatoria l'iscrizione a Inail.
L.

----------


## mfran2002

riesumo questa vecchia discussione anzichè farne una nuova 
io sono ingegnere informatico e vorrei aprire partita iva per fare il consulente 
ho obbligo di pagare inail? 
grazie

----------

